# HGH 191aa



## bugman (Apr 11, 2022)

So, recently the wife and I started our hrt with a local clinic and we're both on test and hgh 191aa. Their test is formulated in a compounding pharmacy and is labeled,  but the hgh 191aa comes in plain vials. ( no wrap or paper, just clear vials) It's a bit pricey compared to what I can get it  for at peptide pros.

  My question is, how can we test a peptide?  Is there a lab that we can send it to?  

Sise note: What we are getting seems to have some positive effects on both of us, but if I can save the money, then I'm going to.  Ya know?


----------



## Send0 (Apr 11, 2022)

bugman said:


> So, recently the wife and I started our hrt with a local clinic and we're both on test and hgh 191aa. Their test is formulated in a compounding pharmacy and is labeled,  but the hgh 191aa comes in plain vials. ( no wrap or paper, just clear vials) It's a bit pricey compared to what I can get it  for at peptide pros.
> 
> My question is, how can we test a peptide?  Is there a lab that we can send it to?
> 
> Sise note: What we are getting seems to have some positive effects on both of us, but if I can save the money, then I'm going to.  Ya know?


You can send it to Janoshik. He will do blind testing to determine what it is and how much is in the vial.


----------



## Alex001wong (Jul 21, 2022)

Usually I do the blood test after I using it. If the value of 10iu can shows over 30. I think it's good quality.


----------



## pat.fitpro (Jul 26, 2022)

Do a serum test in LabCorp after hgh or peptides injection.


----------



## Hexman768 (Friday at 4:15 AM)

I've been wondering if hgh 191aa was actual hgh or if it's just some other peptide.


----------

